# another Niche/Elizabeth combo



## spookydoo (Sep 13, 2020)

Picked up the Lelit Elizabeth last week from BB having had the Niche for the last couple of months. BIt of an upgrade from the previous set up! Decided on the Elizabeth in part due to the extensive reviews on here for which i'm very grateful. It was really the only dual boiler machine within budget and although i haven't really been a milk drinker until now my wife is and I decided it would be better to spend that bit extra for the extra capabilities of this machine.

Too early yet to be experimenting with any of the pre-infusion options. Made a couple of drinks using the motta leveller that came today, made a big improvement in basket prep.


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Great looking setup!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Fills the space nicely.....lookin good.


----------



## Tempest (Sep 19, 2019)

Love your coffee niche 🤣. I'll show myself out.


----------



## Mickmcgett (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi how do you like the Elizabeth? I'm thinking of getting one. My 1st set up.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Mickmcgett said:


> Hi how do you like the Elizabeth? I'm thinking of getting one. My 1st set up.


 Go for it. It's a great machine.


----------



## Ando (Jan 11, 2021)

Fantastic looking coffee corner! I received my Elizabeth last week also, having upgraded from same machine as yourself. Really enjoying using it so far, although dialling in has been A LOT harder than I had initially anticipated.


----------



## Mickmcgett (Feb 1, 2021)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Go for it. It's a great machine.


 Thanks mate.


----------



## leweyb (Dec 18, 2019)

Looks great! 🙂


----------



## Priscilla (Mar 31, 2021)

I'm looking at the Elizabeth too, glad you're happy with it it looks like a great set up


----------

